# Pnigomantis medioconstrictor Moult



## andy hood (Feb 20, 2008)

my largest female nymph moulted this afternoon ( regenerating a leg too )


----------



## andy hood (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## macro junkie (Feb 20, 2008)

andy..where can i get an ooth or a few nympths of this species?amazing how much leg its gained


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 20, 2008)

what is the common name for this species? Looks cool.


----------



## andy hood (Feb 20, 2008)

scott i got this female from graham smith , but rob byatt did have some nymphs for sale last week on BN you could drop him a pm to see if he still has any left?? yes she lost a leg last moult , its grown back about 1- 1.5 cm  , i dont know the common name for this sp, or if it even has one??


----------



## Rob Byatt (Feb 20, 2008)

I've been selling this species on both forums I go on  I get the feeling it's going to be like _Cilnia humeralis _all over again.

You people just don't realize how good you've got it


----------



## andy hood (Apr 1, 2008)

she's moulted again in the early hours of this morning


----------



## andy hood (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## jarek (Apr 1, 2008)

andy hood said:


>


she has nice coloration, mine are green, brown or very dark brown


----------



## Stuart89 (Apr 1, 2008)

This species is so bloody nice... Macro Junkie, Rob Byatt has L4 nymphs now!


----------

